
Amateur programmer to paid professional in 60 days. What lang/stack? - hungrygs
If one is just beyond a beginner programmer with a proficient knowledge of basic data structures (think first year CS courses done) and one needed a job or contract work in 60 days, what should one immediately and totally focus on circa May 2020?<p>Assume it&#x27;s not about particular desires or interests, but a pure market-driven formulation of what can one can learn given this starting base and what has economic demand? It could be anything from front or back end, Python or Javascript, C# or Java enterprise, cloud programming, etc. Consider it a &quot;desperate&quot; scenario of needing to program for cash as quickly as possible!
======
brudgers
If you want contract work, find clients. Spending sixty days learning a
language or stack is just avoiding that hard problem. Learning a language is
pretend work that avoids the hard part of finding clients: dealing with a lot
of rejection. Good luck.

------
Foober223
Target the market of the geographic region you plan to work in. You might get
a feel for what's in demand by looking at job websites.

To reliably get a job in my local area, I'd jump on the Microsoft stack. C#,
ASP MVC, Sql Server.

Web-based software dominates the job market just about everywhere. So basic
competence with HTML, CSS, and javascript will serve you well.

------
gas9S9zw3P9c
Probably Javascript/Node and a bunch of frontend frameworks like
React/Vue/etc. You'll have lots of competition and pay is on average lower
than for more esoteric technologies, but the market for that is huge. Almost
every company needs frontend devs.

~~~
ijustwanttovote
I agree completely. Best way to get your foot in the door.

------
Durgasoft
There is two things you can do.

One is target your local job market for anything that will still exist post-
pandemic. The second is target one of those online developer mills like
TopTal, BiersDev, and that means implementing the 'mother of all demo apps'
repeatedly from spec until you have a fully tested and optimized app ready for
deployment in whatever language you think you will most likely find a job for
(javascript/expressJS, React, etc). See
[https://n0x400.1mb.site/](https://n0x400.1mb.site/) for the MIT webdev
crashcourse

------
sloaken
I agree with BRUDGERS - get clients - and for the tech part, it is hard to
beat making simple web sites with word press.

------
wallflower
Reach out to non-profit organizations that you could support. Ask if they have
a website that they would like to build, however small. Offer to build it. Or
build a website in 60 days that showcases your skills and has some dynamic
elements and looks good on mobile.

Good luck, the point is to start building now - clients and projects.

------
verdverm
With many people reducing their hiring and more devs with experience on the
market, you might want to rein in your expectations. You may also want to
because it is highly unlikely you can accrue the necessary skills and find
employment in 60 days. Think more like 6-12+ months depending on if you get a
structured education or try to self teach.

------
thedevindevops
I'm hearing a lot about COBOL being in demand at the moment but really it'll
depend on what sort of tech shops near you are hiring, have you looked at
local job postings?

~~~
gt2
Something legacy like COBOL sounds like the worst recommendation to me. In my
experience, not only do you need to be proficient (and have experience) with
the legacy technology but understand new ones as well since you often need to
integrate with the new or rewrite parts of the old.

